# Newest rescue!



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 20, 2013)

This sweet little lady was picked up as stray several hours away by another rescue and transferred to us. She has been self mutilating her tail by biting at it and has caused quite a bit of damage and shortening to it. The tail is pretty floppy and she doesn't appear to have any feeling to it so I'm suspecting some nerve damage from a prior injury. She is missing a few toes and has severe nose rub as well. She'll be visiting our vet for some xrays to see what we can determine about her tail. In the meantime she is getting some Reptaid and some Silvadene cream for her nose. Shes very sweet too!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 22, 2013)

Glad she's in good hands now, her condition is quite upsetting. It always so happens that the 3 worst cases of tegus I've seen have all been rescued and rehabilitated by you. Please do keep us posted on her, hoping for a swift recovery.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Buzz!


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 23, 2013)

Im with Buzz, you really do seem to take in the worst rescue cases and give these lizards so much love. Such great work.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 25, 2013)

@SnakeCharmr728 YOUR AWESOME FOR TAKING HER IN IM HAPPY SHES IN GOOD HANDS NOW! I'm sure she will recover GREAT!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 25, 2013)

aw thanks guys! 

Shes shy, but sweet. Shes stayed burrowed in her hay, I havent noticed her come out to bask or anything and I have to politely uncover her to do her nose treatments which she behaves very nicely for and she has a good appetite, even ate some frog legs which I bet was a first for her. Her nose is healing nicely in such a short time, Silvadene cream is magic! Her vet appointment is this upcoming saturday where she'll get tail and lower body x-rays to see if we can determine any prior injury. She has left her tail alone so far, as long as she continues to not bite at it then we're good. If she does start, we can do a block with lidacaine to see if its nerve/pain related.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 13, 2013)

Good news for Abbie! Her tail xray showed no injuries and that the tail tip is a regeneration since the bone doesn't extend to the tip. She has a few healed broken rips but those don't cause any threat, lungs were clear and her nose is healing nicely. Hopefully soon she'll be ready for her own home!


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 13, 2013)

AWESOME NEWS


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 13, 2013)

That's kind of an interesting observation. I've noted with tegus housed in groups that if one gets wounded, particularly the tail, the others will continue harassing it and biting at the wound, even after it has fully healed, hence why I advise people to keep them separate from then on. I haven't heard of one chewing on itself. Makes me wonder in this case if there isn't something neurological or physiological going on to promote this behaviour.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 13, 2013)

After hearing more details and not witnessing ANY self mutilating behavior (which is rare in reptiles anyways) I don't buy into it being her causing that. I think it was a tail drop and xray confirmed that bone doesn't go to the tip, the odd looking portion is indeed a regrowth. I know she was outdoors for awhile too and the place that had her, had her in with other species so I'm thinking she got attacked or something where she would drop her tail. And obviously nose rub something pretty badly, it really tore up her face but thats almost healed!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 16, 2013)

*We are now accepting applications for Abbie's adoption. Yay!

If you haven't been following her, she has freshly healed nose rub and is missing a good portion of her tail with regrowth started. She has been vet checked and is in good health. Her age is unknown. She is tame but holds a good feeding response. She is not a picky eater and even likes her fruits!

Please visit our website for more details on our adoption process. We only adopt to qualified homes, an application must be approved, then interview with proof of a proper enclosure. We reserve the right to refuse adoptions, and will choose what best fits Abbie's needs. No minors.

Adoption fee of $125. 
Shipping will only be provided for extra special homes and will wait until January after the holiday shipping season fiasco is over and only where weather permits. 

http://www.northbaytegurescue.com/adoption-policy--code-of-ethics.html

[URL=http://s99.photobucket.com/user/Lawla728/media/IMG_9281_zps0f26fde0.jpg.html]





[/URL]*


----------

